# Uk Melanotan suppliers?



## N*E*R*D

Im pretty sure i can post this if not i apologise in advance.

Anyone know of any good melanotan suppliers in the uk?

Omega labs isnt doing melanotan anymore or their out of stock

so looking for a supplier. Thanks


----------



## Big Scouse

Im pretty intrested in were i can get this product from as well nerd!

Anybody?


----------



## SD

Isnt there a board sponsor who sells MT2?

SD


----------



## N*E*R*D

SportDr said:


> Isnt there a board sponsor who sells MT2?
> 
> SD


Not a uk supplier.


----------



## ba baracuss

I found one that says it sends Chinese MT but from the UK, but I haven't used them.

I don't know if we can post links or names though.


----------



## donggle

try melanotan.org, it's an mt2 forum


----------



## 3752

the problem you have is after the media scare all UK suppliers have been issued a letter saying that they will be shutdown and prosucuted by the UK Govt for selling MTII


----------



## MaKaVeLi

I don't need MT i'm brown enough lol, but i'm sick of this fcuking sh1te goverment. It should be up to the person what goes into their body


----------



## donggle

MaKaVeLi said:


> I don't need MT i'm brown enough lol, but i'm sick of this fcuking sh1te goverment. It should be up to the person what goes into their body


people would abuse that then. there would be a million more smackheads, a million more alcoholics and a million more people with lung cancer from smoking.

people cannot moderate themselves, you see it every weekend in town.

there is an all or nothing mentality amongst most people.

i agree the gov't is a pain in the **** when it comes to this kind of stuff, but at the same time alot of it is needed whether we like it or not.


----------



## strongasanox

http://www.melanotan-maverick.com

i have not used these but you might want to check them out


----------



## chem1436114520

i now some one who has loads pm me sanyone


----------



## fergyboy

hi mate can you send me links or names of melanotan suppliers for agood price i'm in carlisle my email is [email protected] cheers


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne

http://www.melanotanmagic.com/index.php

Getting mine from there, I kno another from the board who has gotten his from there and its next day del!


----------



## BoomTime

got mine from www.melanotanmagic.com

it was next day delivery and is working ok so far 2nd sun bed tonight


----------



## Mickey Monk

I used http://uslabresearch.com

Very quick delivery and it definitely works. I am much more tanned than I have ever been. Usually go white/red/white... now a lovely golden tan.


----------



## donggle

i went with melanotan magic. next day delivery.

good stuff to. i only used 10mg but people were commenting on my tan after just 5mg. only used a total of 10minutes in a stand up sun shower thing aswell.

i got away for 2 weeks next month so i'm going to load up on another 10mg the week before i go... i reckon i'll get stopped at immigration when i'm coming back home...


----------



## Miller

How are you loading it mate?

Im thinking of using 1mg every other day for 3 weeks with a sun shower a week, maybe 2, then 1mg a week maintenance

How are people storing it? I was thinking in a dark cupboard would suffice?

Im a pale freckly little ****er so hopefully I go brown as opposed to my usual 2 colour options, white or red


----------



## heavyweight

estfna said:


> i went with melanotan magic. next day delivery.
> 
> good stuff to. i only used 10mg but people were commenting on my tan after just 5mg. only used a total of 10minutes in a stand up sun shower thing aswell.
> 
> i got away for 2 weeks next month so i'm going to load up on another 10mg the week before i go... i reckon i'll get stopped at immigration when i'm coming back home...


Just the guy i was looking for! Is it legal to take through customs mate?cos the best place to use has got to be on holiday!right?

:thumb:


----------



## Leila

Hi everyone,

I am part of a group proposing to make a documentary about skin colour alterations and would really appreciate your input if you would be willing to talk to me about your experiences.

We are interested in individual stories involving this matter and from reading your posts you seem to be well informed and have personally witnessed the effects of Melanotan.

We are especially interested in the bodybuilding aspect, if this is the reason for your decision to use Melanotan (even if it isn't we're still interested!)

I hope that you would like to take part, it would be much appreciated!

Thanks and I look forward to hearing from you,

Leila.


----------



## donggle

heavyweight said:


> Just the guy i was looking for! Is it legal to take through customs mate?cos the best place to use has got to be on holiday!right?
> 
> :thumb:


I'm sure I read you've already asked this somewhere else?

But I'll answer anyway... I see no reason why you would get stopped on the way out. If you did, it's not illegal to possess; you might just get it confiscated. But I personally wouldn't bother taking it because you don't know how the customs will be on the other end, I would load up on it before I travel..


----------



## donggle

Miller said:


> How are you loading it mate?
> 
> Im thinking of using 1mg every other day for 3 weeks with a sun shower a week, maybe 2, then 1mg a week maintenance
> 
> How are people storing it? I was thinking in a dark cupboard would suffice?
> 
> Im a pale freckly little ****er so hopefully I go brown as opposed to my usual 2 colour options, white or red


I took 1mg every day. Beds on day 2 and on day 7. I was planning on doing about 3-4 bed sessions and using more MT2. After the first session though I went pretty dark and didn't want to overdo it and make people suspicious... :whistling:

I used a mini fridge, you know the tiny ones like from argos, for a few cans. But i think you would get away with it in a dark drawer... I think people don't give it enough credit where it's due in terms of stability. I reckon you could go a month or two easily in a dark, cool place.


----------



## Miller

looks like melanotan magic has disapeared

anybody got any other sites?


----------



## 0msin

Melanocorp are sposed to be ok personally have never used them, im sure melanomagic will be back those sites cant stay up for long if there uk based!


----------



## Bazooka Tooth

how would this affect me being ginger i usally just burn and get freckles so using this would i go brown?


----------



## Melanotan

melanotaninfo said:


> just do a google search man, a lot of suppliers placing adds.
> 
> also the website melanotan information website xxxxxxxx has a lot of adds, even chinese peptides factories that offer the stuff directly, cheap as hell.
> 
> good luck


Is it just me or does it strike anyone else as a bit odd that someone will come in to make an advertisement for their site so that folks can go there to see additional advertisements?

And actually admit that?

-Scott


----------



## dusher

Starpra said:


> *blah blah spam*


Kindly fvck off with your epic bumps and sh!t advertising. We have plenty mt2 in this country, we don't need any of yours.


----------



## dusher

I think your translator needs a slap.


----------



## defdaz

And a nice big fat ban.


----------



## defdaz

Wish I was still a mod at times lol.


----------

